# Where or how did you guy's get your chis



## eloisa (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok if this has been discuss or is on the wrong area please move or delete. Thank you.

Ok now on to my question iam really curious into how did you guy's acquire your chis. Like i they bought, adopted, given as a gift or found. Or anything. Please share your story's. 
Here's how i acquire luna my smooth coat chi. Me and my husband where talking about getting a dog. I had never owned a dog before my parent's never aloud it when i was young. Even tho i always wanted one but some of my family hate dog's. So now that i was married and iam an adult. I could get one  yaay. My husband grew up with a lot of dog's his whole life. Lucky devil. We talked about for a year discussing breed type,size coat etc. I wanted a small breed since we do live in a little house but we have a backyard and front yard fenced. My hubby wanted a large breed. One day he called me he said that a guy was trying to get rid of a puppy just for being a female  he had her brother but that's all he cared for. My husband bought her for $50 i loved her. Now for my next dog one day we ( me and luna) where out on a walk. When hubby called me to tell me he had a suprise. I arrived and saw a box. Inside the box their was this scared long hair chi inside with a bed. I asked him if he bought it. He said no he told the place where they were working (an apartment complex) he got a call from one of his workers. That they had found somethingin the trash. My hhusband went to go look. He saw a box with 3 month chi abandon with her bed and some cookies for food. The garbage truck man said he was going to call animal control but hubby said no that he will take her. He feed her water and took those cookies and threw them. He came home and feed her. I got cookies for free because some irresponsible and cruel person dumped he.I love my dogs. 
I want to here your story's please do share  thank you


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow what a story, you have a lucky chihuahua. Your husband is a keeper. So many cruel people. 
I was brought up with dogs all my life, don't ever remember not having dogs. My Dad always had a hunting dog, like Chesapeak retreiver , we were not allowed to play with his hunting dogs, we did anyway . He let us have a small dog for inside the house.

When I got married we got a mutt he was part chi, he grew up with my children, he was 18 when we had to put him down. Skipping on... I had rescued a part rat terrier and part chi, and my daughter and her husband had pugs that mated, we ended up with one of those pups, but I always wanted another chi. Last Oct 2012 I started looking and found a chi breeder close to us and I got Ike. We had to put our 16 rat terrier down (the rescue) we were never sure of her age, but we had her for 16 years.

Ike gets along well with our 7 yr old pug and he has helped mend our broken hearts.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

It all happened because we watched a documentary on HBO. I believe it was called "One Nation Under Dog," and it was about the mass euthanization of unwanted dogs. My wife, Ruth, was in tears. We visited the local no-kill shelter the next day and took home our very lovable Chihuahua mix, Simcha. Because of his obvious Chi traits and personality, I did a Web search and discovered Chihuahua-people.com. This site, which we visit nearly every day, has been an excellent source of good advice, and entertainment as well, and Simcha has been a wonderful companion for more than a year. We've never regretted our decision. As I type, Simcha is lying in a sunny spot on the carpet in the den. Pardon me while I get up and give him a tummy rub.


----------



## Mayahuel (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone's story is so moving, out of bad situations you have all made good ones and it has brought you much happiness. I feel terrible now by telling everyone that I bought my chi, but I had/have to battle even for that. I was living in Portugal for ten years and happily had my two Tibetan spaniels, personalities like Chis. Five years ago I had to leave Portugal as it went into a recession and I couldn't keep up with my mortgage. I had to leave my doggies with my parents, which were in loving hands, and I set off to London, leaving everything behind. For the first few months I couldn't speak properly on the phone to my parents and cried every time I saw someone with a dog. Two and three years past, visiting my parents and seeing my babies for a week or two, then having to go back to my job in London, heartbroken every time. Two years ago I went for a holiday only to discover I'd be having to put down Kaya, my black and brown Tibetan spaniel. Tufa, her sister, still has to be fed by hand by my mum and dad as she won't eat by herself, Kaya was her 'mummy'. I knew I couldn't bring tufa to London as I'm in a flat and she was brought up with space, plus I'd be taking away my parents joy. Returning this summer was the tipping point for me, I felt that I couldn't breath if I didn't have a pet (I've always had dogs/cats all my life). After a week back in London I searched on gumtree (lol) and found my baby maya. I asked my landlady on several occasions if I could have a dog...she let me have a cat. That wouldn't do it for me after having Kaya and Tufa. So I got Maya anyway and felt an instant connection when I visited her for the first time. I can't sleep without her now, and am still waiting for my landlady to authorise after a two week wait for a reply on a third attempt. If she says no, I will move and it will be hard to fid a place that will allow a dog, but I will never leave my dog behind, ever again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monkey&JacksonButtons (Apr 5, 2013)

I was never a dog person, didn't dislike them, just didn't really overly like them either. I definitely favored larger dogs over smaller dogs if I had to choose. My girlfriend had a Chihuahua and I instantly fell in love with it. We lived together for 2 years and ended up breaking up. I would still get visitation, just not to often and knew it wouldn't last. I thought I'd never end up with another as good, but took the chance. I searched for a few months and finally found 1 from a great breeder that felt right. I got her at 9 weeks old and absolutely fell in love instantly. Like many, I ended up needing another 1. I wanted to adopt an older 1, and looked for about a month until I found an 11 month old boy that seemed perfect. He was 2 states over, so I made the arrangements and got him a week later. He was bred for show, but ended up with an off bite. He went to few different homes, but just didn't work out until I got him. He is perfect, I got so lucky. Another cool thing is just a few weeks ago, I was looking at their pedigrees and ends up that not only are they adopted siblings, but they also have same 3rd great grandpa.


----------



## eloisa (Aug 19, 2013)

Awwww how cute. Everyone has different story's i love them because in the end we got our companion chis. Iam actually looking for my third. Iam wanting a full blooded long hair chi. I want apple head but if i meet the right one  it doesn't matter. Iam looking for an adult.  i will be looking from now till when i find the right one. Thank you guy's for sharing your story's. I appreciate it


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

I got into chihuahuas when i was about 10 years old , when my aunt and uncle had a really fat chihuahua(we think he was part dauchsund) so i wanted one like that.So my mom went to a pet store near us and bought a puppy who i named Maxamillion. When we got him he was really sick and almost died on us. When my mom went to the women to tell her to pay the vet bills,the women refused so we got Max the medicine he needed but he still had kennel cough and we got the women's store shut down because she was selling sick dogs to people. Max passed away last year , he lived to be 9 years old


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

I got George from a family member. Their dogs had a litter and one was so little and wasn't getting enough milk, shoved out of the way, etc. George was the biggest and healthiest, so I decided to take him home with me when he was two weeks. Rescuers went nuts! "OMG! You're going to have two dead pups not and not just one!!" Well, none died. George had the best chance of making it away from mom, and the little one needed his mom more. 

And here we are


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I got my baby girl in April from a local shelter. They were going to put her down because she had been abused and was very aggressive. I couldn't let that happen and took her home. While searching the web I found this amazing site and got tons of advice on how to help Tessa through those first few tough weeks. She has blossomed into a sweet and loving little dog! She just needed to to feel safe and to learn to trust. Tessa is an absolute joy to me and is curled up in my lap right now (big happy sigh from me)!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

How awful, abandoning a little puppy in a box just like that. I'm glad your husband found her and you kept her. She ended up with great people. 

I got my first/previous chi Coco from a friend of a friend. I had been obsessing over chihuahuas for a few years. One day, a friend texted me a picture of the most beautiful little puppy I had ever seen. His friend's chihuahua had had puppies and there was a little girl left who needed a home. We went to visit her and fell completely and utterly in love. She was so perfect that even the owner wasn't sure about letting her go. He changed his mind at the last minute and we had to almost beg him to have her. I'm glad he let us have her because she really was the best dog I've ever had and changed our lives. Unfortunately she passed away a few months ago, at only 1 year and 2 months old... which destroyed us, but the year I got to spend with her was absolutely amazing. She came into our lives as unexpectedly as she left it.

As for Lilo, we got her a month after Coco died to help us cope. After going to the local dog shelter and planning to sign up, my bf randomly responded to an ad for a chihuahua puppy online (without asking me first lol) and booked a visit. We went to visit her that same day and brought her home the day after! My bf is as obsessed as I am with chihuahuas since having Coco and I don't think he could bear to live without one. He said he needs at least 10 now to make up for Coco. :lol:


----------



## Bridget71 (Aug 27, 2013)

My first chihuahua is Penelope. We call her Penny. I rescued her from a chihuahua rescue group in Indiana. I had just lost my rescued greyhound to cancer and was not looking for another dog. I was at the store returning things when I noticed the chis. Needless to say, I feel in live with her instantly. She was about four years old when I adopted her. She was found on the dunes and had three puppies who did not make it. I was told a woman found her, took care of the pups and tried to find her owners for a few weeks. When no one claimed her, she called the rescue group who took her in. I wish I could meet this woman and thank her from the bottom of my heart. Penny is a timid, scared of everything dog. She is very apply to lay on or next to you all day. My second chi I found by my work the week of Memorial Day this year. I found her eating out of the garbage cans. People were teasing her. She almost got hit by a school bus. I named her Sophia. She is about nine months old. And totally different from penny. I was told on Memorial Day a guy pulled up in his car and dumped her out and drove away. I rescued her three days later. She was malnourished and is terrified of men. She found the right house. My older penny keeps her in line . It is so cute to see them together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Yard Sale Find!*

My chi came from a yard sale. No they didn't have him in a box with a price tag. Here's how it came about. I always detested chihuahuas, everyone I met was untrained and obnixious. Always though of myself as a big dog person. Well, we met an amazing little dog and I couldn't believe it when owner told me she was a chi. I was hooked. Got on a breeders list. Planned to get a pup, but it was a false pregnancy. So disappointed. A couple weeks later my hubby came home from a yard sale, super excited. Told me I had to get dressed and go with him right away. Mickey had come up to him while he shopped and he scooped him up (amazing, since he didn't like dogs) and carried him around. Owners were moving and told him Mickey was for sale. And they all lived happily ever after, even the doggie daddy who didn't like dogs!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Bizkit, our SC boy, 11.3 yrs old, was an inadvertent rescue. My daughter's BF gave him to her when she was 14/15 yrs old (she'll be 27 in Oct.). The BF's grandparents had two Chis who had mated and had 3 pups. (These people had no business breeding anything.) We took Bizkit permanently when he was 4 mos. old (he was the runt). He was flea infested, I'd never seen him play or heard him bark. I bathed him and got the fleas off, sat him on the floor and he started running around and barked. He was such a little doll! Sadly, but probably fortunately as it was probably a better option for them, his 2 litter mates didn't live long due to heat and fleas. No doubt Bizkit would have gone the way of his siblings had we not taken him. He's the sweetest (to us) little dog ever! As it turned out, I got very close to Bizkit b/c I took care of him and he slept with me, so years later when my daughter moved out, she took my Yorkie, Tristan, and I kept Bizkit. 
So when my daughter moved out (and took Tristan), that left Bizkit alone. We'd always had multiple dogs so he'd never been alone and I felt bad for him (we both work) so I started looking for a playmate for him. Long story less long, I found Mia on a breeder's website. We picked her up on the day she turned 8 weeks. Soooooooooo sweet! Mia loved me and practically lived between my feet or in my lap. I swear she thinks I gave birth to her! 
Anywho, it didn't take long to realize that Mia was getting on Bizkit's nerves. She was a puppy and he was an adult. So I contacted the breeder again and she said "I've got just the one for you." We had to wait a few weeks to get her too and got her on the day she turned 8 wks. Skylar, LC chocolate, is 4 months younger than Mia and they actually have the same father. They are perfect companions due to being so close in age. 
Lesson I learned: always get two Chis and get them close in age.
They're our babies and we wouldn't take the world for them.


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

I got Callie my first chi off kijiji, I never saw her parents. Chico my second baby came from a reg. breeder. They had two babies Chasidy & Emilio and I just couldn't give them up. And just this year I got Chester, he came from a woman who was a "so called breeder" but they really abused him he growls when I clip his nails, or go near his teeth, and he has bad legs, that bother him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Aw love hearing stories!! I always loved chihuahuas, my parents didnt let me have dogs for many years and I remember walking into pet stores and always looking at the chihuahuas and then asking if I could hold them. It was just amazing to me how small they were. One day while driving around running errands I saw a family on the side of the road with a puppies for sale sign and I pulled over. It happened so quickly I just remember seeing a picture of the mom and then this young girl handed me one of the puppies. She was black and tan must have been 1 month old max. I was so clueless about chihuahuas. She was my only baby for 4 years. Then once I got married, I contacted a breeder from online and purchased my blue girl, it was a happy day for me. Finally one year later while looking for a chihuahua for my sister I fell in love with a little white girl so I have 3. Its beyond difficult for me to say no to a chihuahua, I love them so much.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

eloisa said:


> Ok if this has been discuss or is on the wrong area please move or delete. Thank you.
> 
> Ok now on to my question iam really curious into how did you guy's acquire your chis. Like i they bought, adopted, given as a gift or found. Or anything. Please share your story's.
> Here's how i acquire luna my smooth coat chi. Me and my husband where talking about getting a dog. I had never owned a dog before my parent's never aloud it when i was young. Even tho i always wanted one but some of my family hate dog's. So now that i was married and iam an adult. I could get one  yaay. My husband grew up with a lot of dog's his whole life. Lucky devil. We talked about for a year discussing breed type,size coat etc. I wanted a small breed since we do live in a little house but we have a backyard and front yard fenced. My hubby wanted a large breed. One day he called me he said that a guy was trying to get rid of a puppy just for being a female  he had her brother but that's all he cared for. My husband bought her for $50 i loved her. Now for my next dog one day we ( me and luna) where out on a walk. When hubby called me to tell me he had a suprise. I arrived and saw a box. Inside the box their was this scared long hair chi inside with a bed. I asked him if he bought it. He said no he told the place where they were working (an apartment complex) he got a call from one of his workers. That they had found somethingin the trash. My hhusband went to go look. He saw a box with 3 month chi abandon with her bed and some cookies for food. The garbage truck man said he was going to call animal control but hubby said no that he will take her. He feed her water and took those cookies and threw them. He came home and feed her. I got cookies for free because some irresponsible and cruel person dumped he.I love my dogs.
> I want to here your story's please do share  thank you


I got my first chi skippy from a breeder who came into my work. I had him until July of this year he died from chf. I got my second chi cookie from a swap meet that sold chis and other dogs I had her until the first week of August this year she died from kidney desease. I got jasper two weeks before skippy died from a girl who's mom breeds chis. They had so many chis she needed to regime him he's filled the emptiness from loosing our other two babies. We're blessed he came into our lives when he did.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

I grew up with cats we were never allowed to have dogs, my parents didn't want my brother and i to have the responsibility. I have pet sat dogs for years especially three precious chihuahuas that i just fell in love with. Tiny, Harley and jimmy. I loved them all so much but unfortunately i had to send them back to their owners eventually and that broke my heart. I had a pitbull but my in laws rehomed him without asking me ( i still miss him) anyway i found a breeder who's dog just had puppies and my partner and i picked on out. But we became suspicious of her and believed she was just trying to rip us off since she all of sudden said she needed money upfront for their shots but wouldn't produce shot records. We got our money back after the police became involved.

I went to a local shelter and saw habby or habanero the cutest little chihuahua i have ever seen. His tail was wagging so fast back and forth it was so cute. I had to have him. My partner and i agreed habby was the one.


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

believe it or not I HATED choihuahuas with a passion. they were mean little yappy things that got on my nerves. Then my parents bought a second house some 5 or more years ago and our neighbors had a chihuahua named scooter. he completely changed my opinion on the breed. Then I was hospitalized for 3 months due to depression and that kind of stuff. When i came home and i was self harm free for 3 months it was said i would recieve an reward. i knew imediatly i wanted an animal. specifically a dove as i had raised one from 2 days old and i loved him soo much. long story short my dad said no so i started looking around for something else. he likes dogs MUCH better than birds but my family is all about the big dogs. next thing i know i come upon a chihuahua breeder's website. we emailed her inquiring about if a litter would be ready about the time i got out of school. to my delight a litter had been born that day ( april 7 ) and would be ready a week after school got out. she sent us pictures to look over so we could place a deposit if we wanted ( my dad never knew about this or the fact we drove 2 states away to pick my boy up ) i looked over the pictures and one caugh my eye. but me and my mom both agreed we liked the chocolate and white. then i went off to school. that night though i sat staring at the pictures and i just couldnt get over one of the puppies. by the next morning i had made my decision and the wait began. i have never regretted going with that puppy once. he is the best decision i have made in my life and ext ect ect. im starting to drag on. u get the idea


----------



## Ladywolf (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds like a real Simcha...happy New Year to you and your wife and Chi!


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got Dekker & Sterling from my grandpa when he died. Dekker showed up at our gate one night and we found out that he belonged to the backyard breeders across the street and that they did not want him since he kept trying to get into the house so they sold him to my grandpa for $20. I found Sterling following a female in heat around down our street. The female dog was friendly but sterling was very skittish but he followed the female to our house and I was able to grab him after a lot of failed attempts but he was so determined to bred with the female that he would not leave the yard. I found the owner of the female but Sterling's owner did not come forwards so I gave him to my grandpa. I think he was owned by the same people who had Dekker.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Ladywolf said:


> Sounds like a real Simcha...happy New Year to you and your wife and Chi!


........

Thank you. I do have a couple of Shofarim (those are ceremonial ram's horns sounded on Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur). Simcha will get a chance to hear the Shofar again, and to chew on it - after all, it is just a bone to him, as we usher in the year 5774.

http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj603/jelliotlevy/443eae69.jpg


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince and Lady are retired adults from a breeder. They are sweet, sweet pups who had great socialization in a smal scale breeders home.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

It breaks my heart to know that there are $%#* in this world who would just toss a living creature out like trash!  ...but thank goodness there are kind and caring people around, like you and your husband!

Our family had already been blessed with 2 dogs (our toy poodle Squirt, a pet store pup who was a gift from friends and our yorkie-poo Rascal, who we adopted from our city's shelter), but I really wanted a small and snuggly little furbaby, and I'd heard that chihuahuas were very affectionate, plus they're just so darn cute. So, on my birthday a year and a half ago, I went to our city's shelter to see about adopting a little chi I'd seen on their website. It turned out that dog had already been adopted though, and they didn't have any other chis, so I drove to another shelter in a neighboring town/my hometown (a little over an hour away). I spent time with a few different chihuahuas that day, but I just knew that then 2 year old Chica (called Mimi, at the shelter) was the one. I fell in love with her personality...a wonderful combination of affectionate/snuggly and fun spunkiness. Once I found out how awesome chihuahuas are, I just knew I had to have another, plus I wanted Chica to have a little buddy to keep her company. So I kept an eye on the websites of a few local shelters, and last December I saw this beautiful tiny long-haired chi. I drove over an hour to spend time with her, and I was hooked. We named her Ella, after the street her shelter was located on and in honor of all the important work animal shelters do. So now our furkid family is complete!


----------



## Ladywolf (Aug 24, 2013)

Work in a vet's office. Love animals, especially cats. So one day this lady walks in with this dog who had licked up some anti-freeze. We did some tests to verify the toxins in the dog's system. Lady wanted an estimate before she asked for the prognosis (big red flag there). Honestly, the prognosis was not good as antifreeze shuts down liver/kidneys in a heartbeat (well, almost). Estimated cost $1,200. Lady balked so...

We offered to either do a payment plan or have the dog relinquished to us, no questions asked on either side (we could have had her arrested for negligence afterall.

Lady signed her dog over to our clinic. Actually, one vet wanted to see if he could rig up a doggy dialysis machine of sorts and you know, four days later my boss walks up to me and says "you know, I know you are a cat person, but I wanted to give you a dog you will not believe how much he can come to love you. Overlook anything negative, and soon you will love that too". And you know, I really don't mind picking up poop, and yeah, I kind of like his "singing".

And so that's how Shlomo and Ladywolf came to be. That's Shlomo in my profile pic taken on the night he came home with me.


----------



## bjcarpetguy (Sep 5, 2013)

My Wife and I live in a Motor Home full time. Almost 4 years ago we were down inQuartzsite Az. We have had animals of one kind or another through out our 19 plus years. Dogs, Cats, Rats, (at one point over 100) Ferrets, a Dagu, That just passed after
9 years. Anyway, one day sitting and surfing the net was on Craigslist in Phoenix.
Answered an add for an 8 week old Chi. Drove the next day the 125 miles and bought our nugget. Had him for just shy of three years. He passed just after xmas last year.

So we decided to look again. We got the two we have now also off of Craigslist in Phoenix. A male almost pure Black smooth coat. He has a tiny white spot on one toe.
And a White female. She was absolutely pure white when we got her and now she has tan on both ears and freckles. Got both off craigslist.


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I went to a shelter looking for a white fluffy dog. My kids saw some white fluffy puppies they just adored but I wasn't sure I wanted to deal with a puppy again. We have a 2 year old Lab who is just now calming down so I didn't want to have to go through all that for 2 years again. We went into the back room to see the small Adult dogs before leaving just because we were there so we thought we may as well. We were standing in the room watching all the dogs running around when this little Chihuhua just jumps into my husbands arms! He was just standing in the room and she jumped right in! The rest was history. It was instant love and we just knew we had to have her. I never thought I'd want a Chihuahua because I've heard they are fear biters and I've seen them growl At people when someone's holding them and they go to pet them. She does none of this! She's so sweet to my kids and my dog and wants to cuddle in my lap all day. She loves to lay in my arms and sleep like a baby. She's doing that right now. I had now idea how sweet and loving these dogs could be. Had I known I would have adopted one years ago. I think we will always have a Chi now.


----------



## chi-town (Jun 1, 2012)

Neither my wife or I grew up with animals so we never really thought about getting one until we were in Birmingham, MI and parked in front of a boutique dog store called Toys and Teacups. Saw a chi there and my wife said the dog spoke to her and said "take me home." Well we didn't, but we spoke with the store owner and he told us about chis. We went home and researched and thought if we were going to get a dog, maybe a chi isn't a bad idea.

Six weeks later, my sister says her friend's niece found a dog and couldn't keep him since they had too many dogs already. We went to visit him. He saw me and jumped into my lap and I asked when I could bring him home! He's healthy, loyal, trained, and has been a great addition to the family. He's brought a ton of joy to our lives.


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Isn't it amazing when they choose you like that.


----------



## NinaN (May 13, 2013)

*I got my Pixie 'shipped' to me... kind of.*

I actually always wanted a pug or pug mix. My whole family and friends were sighing over my obsession and I would get random texts about 'pug sightings'.  I searched more than half a year all over my area, ads, local shelters... unfortunately they are en vogue in Germany and EVERYONE seems to want one or already has one. So I had no luck or better, it was meant otherwise. I asked myself 'do you want a dog or a pug exclusively'? As I truly, from the bottom of my heart wanted a little dog as my companion, I broadened my search to other breeds - and even other countries (unlike the states, it's close to impossible to find a younger, healthy toy dog in a shelter, at least for long). 

I got my Pixie from a rescue group that works with a Hungarian shelter or rather pound. I've only seen a couple of photos of her on the internet and a _very_ brief description of her and a few stats. I practically knew anything about her. She was found wandering the woods with another tiny dog and was estimated to be about 2ys. I inquired for her and soon after had a girl from the rescue group visit me and to check out where Pixie would live. I passed with flying colors and the very evening I got the positive answer. Less than four weeks later she was brought to me. All the way from outside of Budapest to Mayence. I was besides me, I couldn't believe my luck. 
Being my first dog I had no idea other than what I've read and was completely overwhelmed and exhausted. The first two weeks were hell. Not because Pixie was so demanding. She was and is the sweetest, kindest ... well, the best dog in the world to me. She was even house-broken! I wanted to make everything just perfect for her and felt I couldn't meet her needs. 
Without the wonderful people here Pixie would have been re-homed and I wouldn't be as happy as I am. I could be happier, as I struggle with severe depression but Pixie helps me to relax, have hope that it might get better eventually. 

Letting Pixie into my life was one of the best decisions I've ever made. She is my little sunshine. 

So, off to our afternoon walk.


----------

